# Most dog owners are disrespectful!



## Wyld Kard

What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.  

Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.


----------



## April

Wildcard said:


> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.



That is one thing that pisses me off too...and because I know what it's like for some strangers dog to take a dump in my yard, I don't allow my dog to shit in theirs.
It's common courtesy.


----------



## Noomi

The worst thing is when you take your dog for a walk in the park - which is perfectly legal - and you have the poop bags with you, and someone allows their mutt to have a shit right in the middle of the path, and they don't bother picking it up.

Its rude and disrespectful.


----------



## Missourian

Wildcard said:


> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.




Put up a camera.  Find out who is responsible.  Collect the poop in a five gallon bucket.

When you get a good bit, pour it on their front porch with a note "You left this at my house,  I am cordially returning it...no need to thank me."


----------



## skye

I am glad that for once we are blaming the owner and not the poor pet!


----------



## Mr. H.

We always curb the mutt, and clean up after it. 

I once forgot to pack a poo bag, so when we got home I hopped in the car and drove to the scene of the crime to retrieve evidence.


----------



## Noomi

Mr. H. said:


> We always curb the mutt, and clean up after it.
> 
> I once forgot to pack a poo bag, so when we got home I hopped in the car and drove to the scene of the crime to retrieve evidence.



Good man.


----------



## Mr. H.

Well, I suppose that made up for another time when I forgot poo bag and figured aww fuck it. 
Gotta keep that karma in balance y'know.


----------



## Connery

I lived in a condo some years back and had a Chihuahua. Someone alleged that I had let my little doggie poop on the curbside and did not clean it up. I was levied a fine, so I asked for a "trial" which was within the condo guidelines. 

Come trial time I asked for evidence which that would prove that I allowed this to happen, photos etc. None was offered. It was my turn to convince the condo association I did not do it. I produced a bag of crap and placed on the table for all to see. 

My little girl was acquitted of all charges, but the damage was done, she had emotional scars which never healed from the false arrest, booking and mug shot. 





(not actual mugshot)


----------



## Truthmatters

big deal 

some dog poop.


I always pick it up even at the dog park.

I pick up others dog poop at the dog park all the time.


Be the person you seek to make of others.

lead by example and stop wallowing in hate


----------



## Mad Scientist

When I was a kid our neighbor used to throw his dog's sh*t over the fence and into our yard. My Dad saw him do it so from then on he just threw it back.

What's he gonna' say? Nuthin'.


----------



## Truthmatters

I would have asked him to stop.


I would not have thrown it back over.


The dog deserves a clean yard


----------



## strollingbones

o man o man....i have 10 acres....i have a 100 lb doberman....for some reason decided he would just go over to my neighbors manicured lawn...and leave him horse size presents...i, being a smart ass....ask him if he had had the shit dna tested...(dont do that...seems the person with the shitty lawn is not amused) he flew mad....but said he would not harm my dog but wanted this to stop...period....took a few days but got thor to say on this side of the fence...i was glad we could work it out....and no harm was done to lawn or dog....but this whole poop bag issue is why i avoid taking my dogs to dog parks etc...

it is nasty to let your dog relieve itself and not pick it up....so i keep my nasty mutts at home

and i would let my dobie bite the op lol


----------



## Katzndogz

Some HOAs do require DNA testing of all dogs to be on file so the offending dog can be identified.

Dogs don't bother me.   What makes me mad is when I pick up after my dog, and some homeless bum dumps in the park or alley and doesn't have to pick it up.  There's a law saying I have to pick up after my dog, the bums have rights so they don't have to pick up theirs.


----------



## Connery

Katzndogz said:


> Some HOAs do require DNA testing of all dogs to be on file so the offending dog can be identified.
> 
> Dogs don't bother me.   What makes me mad is when I pick up after my dog, and some homeless bum dumps in the park or alley and doesn't have to pick it up.  There's a law saying I have to pick up after my dog, the bums have rights so they don't have to pick up theirs.



HOA's in  my experience are a total nightmare, I have had to deal with many on a professional level and  the micromanaging that goes on is unbelievable.  I only had one experience and it was virtually painless except for the doggie doo episode and that was actually hilarious as I was friends or had business dealings with these folks and they knew me not to be a slob with my pooch. It was a matter of procedure and protocol in my situation. The true offending party was found out later, it was a woman who had  a German Shepard and worked all day.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Not near as bad as the idiots who get a dog - tie it up in the backyard...and then only visit it once a day (if lucky) when they fed it...and pretty much ignore it after that.
 I guess they look out their window every once in a while and enjoy seeing an animal being tortured.


----------



## Mr Natural

They're not nearly as disrespectful as the human pigs who throw their empty McDonalds bags and beer cans and other assorted garbage out the window of their cars.

At least dog shit is gone after a few days.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I have zero tolerance for people who don't pick up after their dogs.  None.  I've have said something to several folks who have let their dog poop on my property and started walking away.  If someone let their dog go and refused to pick it up and they still refused even after I said something?  I'd bag it and put it on their driveway or front step with a note.  

TM -- you're defending rude people?


----------



## Claudette

I always carry baggies with me when I take the kids anywhere. 

I would never leave dog poo on anyones lawn or in a public park or dog park. 

Unfortunately there are plenty of assholes out there who will.


----------



## syrenn

Noomi said:


> The worst thing is when you take your dog for a walk in the park - which is perfectly legal - and you have the poop bags with you, and someone allows their mutt to have a shit right in the middle of the path, and they don't bother picking it up.
> 
> Its rude and disrespectful.




dont forget disgusting!  

What is worse is when they poo in the grass... and then your kid plays on top of it!


----------



## Unkotare

Wildcard said:


> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.




What do you mean "whatever happened?" This whole 'don't soil my sacred chapel of grass!' is the new development. When I was a kid nobody even walked their dog. They just opened the door and let the dog out. He came back when he came back. If you found some dog shit on your grass you dealt with it when you cut your grass. It's not fucking plutonium. I always pick up after my dog, but this walking around with little bio-degradable baggies is the _new_ development, not some ancient tradition that is being endangered by social decay.


----------



## Mr Natural

How about the ones who pick up their dogs shit in a plastic bag and then leave the bag with the shit in it behind?


----------



## Unkotare

Mr Clean said:


> They're not nearly as disrespectful as the human pigs who throw their empty McDonalds bags and beer cans and other assorted garbage out the window of their cars.
> 
> At least dog shit is gone after a few days.




When did McDonald's start selling beer? I'm gonna go get McWasted! Talk about a Happy Meal!


----------



## syrenn

Wildcard said:


> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.




its not just the poo.... its the pee too. 

That will burn a brown spot on my lawn that lasts for weeks! I yell at the dog owners... they yell back that they pick up the poo...i yell can they pick up the pee? 

I put down caynne pepper now. It seems to work wonders on sniffing dogs.


----------



## Sarah G

I don't know where you all live but this is a dog friendly town and I don't know anyone who doesn't have a bunch of bags attached to the dog leash.  They pick it up here and dispose of it.

If you see this other stuff happening, say something to the offender...


----------



## Unkotare

I often wonder if the type that goes to a public park or something similar and 'lays out' on the grass for hours ever stops to consider what they are getting into. Hell, I won't even wear shoes in my house, let alone roll around in the God-knows-what out in the dirt and the mire.


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean "whatever happened?" This whole 'don't soil my sacred chapel of grass!' is the new development. When I was a kid nobody even walked their dog. They just opened the door and let the dog out. He came back when he came back. If you found some dog shit on your grass you dealt with it when you cut your grass. It's not fucking plutonium. I always pick up after my dog, but this walking around with little bio-degradable baggies is the _new_ development, not some ancient tradition that is being endangered by social decay.
Click to expand...



you mean bio hazard bags?


----------



## Coyote

Wildcard said:


> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.



I agree - though I won't say "most" dog owners, depends on where you live...

I hate it when people won't pick up after their dogs - even when pick up stations are provided!!!  It's not rocket science and it's not hard.  We have lovely rails-to-trails, and people let their dogs poop in the middle of the trail and just leave it   Several times I've ended up picking up other's mess because I don't want to be banned from taking my dogs places


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not just the poo.... its the pee too.
> 
> That will burn a brown spot on my lawn that lasts for weeks! I yell at the dog owners... they yell back that they pick up the poo...i yell can they pick up the pee?
> 
> I put down caynne pepper now. It seems to work wonders on sniffing dogs.
Click to expand...



There really should be a law that says dog owners have to wear an industrial wet-vac on their backs whenever they go out with their dogs. That, or catheterization to collect liquid waste that will one day be used to fuel modified '67 VW vans.


----------



## syrenn

Sarah G said:


> I don't know where you all live but this is a dog friendly town and I don't know anyone who doesn't have a bunch of bags attached to the dog leash.  They pick it up here and dispose of it.
> 
> If you see this other stuff happening, say something to the offender...




Ive stopped being nice. We tried that for years and it did not work. 

i asked one woman to not allow her dog on my lawn. Her answer was put up a fence.

another woman was angry that we would say something about not letting their dog on our lawn in front of her child.


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - though I won't say "most" dog owners, depends on where you live...
> 
> I hate it when people won't pick up after their dogs - even when pick up stations are provided!!!  It's not rocket science and it's not hard.  We have lovely rails-to-trails, and people let their dogs poop in the middle of the trail and just leave it   Several times I've ended up picking up other's mess because I don't want to be banned from taking my dogs places
Click to expand...



they leave them becasue they know people like you will clean up after their dogs....


----------



## PixieStix

You know what is worse?

It is when people adopt kitties and do not get them spade or neutered and they spray your porch and other nefarious things. To me that is the most irresponsible thing that pet owners do...or not do


I have a neighbor that waits for me to go to work to let her dog poo in my yard. That is bad bad bad


----------



## syrenn

PixieStix said:


> You know what is worse?
> 
> It is when people adopt kitties and do not get them spade or neutered and they spray your porch and other nefarious things. To me that is the most irresponsible thing that pet owners do...or not do
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor that waits for me to go to work to let her dog poo in my yard. That is bad bad bad




im with you on the spay and neuter!!!


put down cayenne pepper..... they learn fast.


----------



## PixieStix

syrenn said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is worse?
> 
> It is when people adopt kitties and do not get them spade or neutered and they spray your porch and other nefarious things. To me that is the most irresponsible thing that pet owners do...or not do
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor that waits for me to go to work to let her dog poo in my yard. That is bad bad bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im with you on the spay and neuter!!!
> 
> 
> put down cayenne pepper..... they learn fast.
Click to expand...


Recently I was woke up by THE most awful odor I have ever smelled. It was 4am, I thought I was a having a nightmare. I was dreaming that a skunk was in my house. OMG. I have never in my life smelled such a horrible odor.

It turns out that there was a neighbors cat that got sprayed by a skunk and that cat was hiding under my porch. I like to never got rid of that odor It was sickening, 

Needless to say, I am going to be on a mission to capture cats, get them fixed then release them. If the neighbors refuse to do the right thing, I guess I will. I have done it before.


----------



## Connery

After the "condo", I lived in a house that abutted a golf course. The golfers thought it was fun to come and pick my oranges and grapefruits. I did not. My Chihuahua, now totally disgusted from her experience in her former residence,  "the condo", had zero tolerance for self important assholes that wanted to disrupt her life. She would bark and go crazy when they would take the fruits off the trees.  

I asked them not to come on my property, however they considered themselves privileged and trespassed anyway.

Wouldn't you know that early one summer morning, grass wet from dew was glistening, there was a calm, a sense of serenity then......there was scream that could be heard for from the 1st hole to the 18th. Someone yelled "oh no,  there is dog shit in the cup on the 15th hole."

My little doggie was once again falsely accused of this heinous act. Upon my refuting such a claim, my pooch went back to ways of enjoying the calm, every once in a while hearing the crack of a club on a ball, but there were no more trespassing golfers stealing fruit. A nice happy ending.


----------



## syrenn

PixieStix said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is worse?
> 
> It is when people adopt kitties and do not get them spade or neutered and they spray your porch and other nefarious things. To me that is the most irresponsible thing that pet owners do...or not do
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor that waits for me to go to work to let her dog poo in my yard. That is bad bad bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im with you on the spay and neuter!!!
> 
> 
> put down cayenne pepper..... they learn fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recently I was woke up by THE most awful odor I have ever smelled. It was 4am, I thought I was a having a nightmare. I was dreaming that a skunk was in my house. OMG. I have never in my life smelled such a horrible odor.
> 
> It turns out that there was a neighbors cat that got sprayed by a skunk and that cat was hiding under my porch. I like to never got rid of that odor It was sickening,
> 
> Needless to say, I am going to be on a mission to capture cats, get them fixed then release them. If the neighbors refuse to do the right thing, I guess I will. I have done it before.
Click to expand...



 skunk is the worst! 

are these referral cats or peoples cats? I agree about catching as many as you can and getting them fixed!


----------



## PixieStix

syrenn said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im with you on the spay and neuter!!!
> 
> 
> put down cayenne pepper..... they learn fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I was woke up by THE most awful odor I have ever smelled. It was 4am, I thought I was a having a nightmare. I was dreaming that a skunk was in my house. OMG. I have never in my life smelled such a horrible odor.
> 
> It turns out that there was a neighbors cat that got sprayed by a skunk and that cat was hiding under my porch. I like to never got rid of that odor It was sickening,
> 
> Needless to say, I am going to be on a mission to capture cats, get them fixed then release them. If the neighbors refuse to do the right thing, I guess I will. I have done it before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> skunk is the worst!
> 
> are these referral cats or peoples cats? I agree about catching as many as you can and getting them fixed!
Click to expand...


They are strays that were adopted by my neighbors. They do say, "this is my cat, and that is my cat" .And they have names.

 They are strays because these people are either stupid or lazy


----------



## syrenn

PixieStix said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I was woke up by THE most awful odor I have ever smelled. It was 4am, I thought I was a having a nightmare. I was dreaming that a skunk was in my house. OMG. I have never in my life smelled such a horrible odor.
> 
> It turns out that there was a neighbors cat that got sprayed by a skunk and that cat was hiding under my porch. I like to never got rid of that odor It was sickening,
> 
> Needless to say, I am going to be on a mission to capture cats, get them fixed then release them. If the neighbors refuse to do the right thing, I guess I will. I have done it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skunk is the worst!
> 
> are these referral cats or peoples cats? I agree about catching as many as you can and getting them fixed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are strays that were adopted by my neighbors. They do say, "this is my cat, and that is my cat" .And they have names.
> 
> They are strays because these people are either stupid or lazy
Click to expand...


it gets sorta sticky of someone would claim the cat as the owner.... or at least here it would... to catch them and spay or neuter them. 

but if you can present them as strays and get them fixed... go for it!!!


----------



## PixieStix

syrenn said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> skunk is the worst!
> 
> are these referral cats or peoples cats? I agree about catching as many as you can and getting them fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are strays that were adopted by my neighbors. They do say, "this is my cat, and that is my cat" .And they have names.
> 
> They are strays because these people are either stupid or lazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it gets sorta sticky of someone would claim the cat as the owner.... or at least here it would... to catch them and spay or neuter them.
> 
> but if you can present them as strays and get them fixed... go for it!!!
Click to expand...




That is what I did before. And there were no strays for quite a few years after that  I did my duty. The problem now is that the APL charges $10.00 per stray. That might run into some money. It used to be free


----------



## syrenn

PixieStix said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are strays that were adopted by my neighbors. They do say, "this is my cat, and that is my cat" .And they have names.
> 
> They are strays because these people are either stupid or lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it gets sorta sticky of someone would claim the cat as the owner.... or at least here it would... to catch them and spay or neuter them.
> 
> but if you can present them as strays and get them fixed... go for it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I did before. And there were no strays for quite a few years after that  I did my duty. The problem now is that the APL charges $10.00 per stray. That might run into some money. It used to be free
Click to expand...


see if there is a cat rescue group in your area who will help you with the cost. 

and 10 bucks is a deal!! here its about $120 for a male...more for a female.


----------



## hortysir

Wildcard said:


> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.



I hate cat owners that think it's perfectly fine to let their cat out at night, unsupervised, for 8-10 hours because "it's in their nature".

Guess what? It's in my dog's nature to run in packs and kill cats. Should I let it do what's in its nature?

Is it also in a cat's nature to dig in my flower bed to take a shit or to walk all over my car?


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where you all live but this is a dog friendly town and I don't know anyone who doesn't have a bunch of bags attached to the dog leash.  They pick it up here and dispose of it.
> 
> If you see this other stuff happening, say something to the offender...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive stopped being nice. We tried that for years and it did not work.
> 
> i asked one woman to not allow her dog on my lawn. Her answer was put up a fence.
> 
> another woman was angry that we would say something about not letting their dog on our lawn in front of her child.
Click to expand...


Was her kid shitting on your lawn too?


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQEIO3Kxvak]Poop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where you all live but this is a dog friendly town and I don't know anyone who doesn't have a bunch of bags attached to the dog leash.  They pick it up here and dispose of it.
> 
> If you see this other stuff happening, say something to the offender...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive stopped being nice. We tried that for years and it did not work.
> 
> i asked one woman to not allow her dog on my lawn. Her answer was put up a fence.
> 
> another woman was angry that we would say something about not letting their dog on our lawn in front of her child.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was her kid shitting on your lawn too?
Click to expand...

nope... just out with the dog and mother. The mother didnt like it that we told her to please keep her dog from shitting on our lawn..

we said_ shitting_........and "swore" if front of her kid. 

I told her.... if she wants an advanced swearing education for her daughter keep letting her dog on our lawn.


----------



## Missourian

Connery said:


> After the "condo", I lived in a house that abutted a golf course. The golfers thought it was fun to come and pick my oranges and grapefruits. I did not. My Chihuahua, now totally disgusted from her experience in her former residence,  "the condo", had zero tolerance for self important assholes that wanted to disrupt her life. She would bark and go crazy when they would take the fruits off the trees.
> 
> I asked them not to come on my property, however they considered themselves privileged and trespassed anyway.
> 
> Wouldn't you know that early one summer morning, grass wet from dew was glistening, there was a calm, a sense of serenity then......there was scream that could be heard for from the 1st hole to the 18th. Someone yelled "oh no,  there is dog shit in the cup on the 15th hole."
> 
> My little doggie was once again falsely accused of this heinous act. Upon my refuting such a claim, my pooch went back to ways of enjoying the calm, every once in a while hearing the crack of a club on a ball, but there were no more trespassing golfers stealing fruit. A nice happy ending.




Pest Control | Animal Control |* Havahart® Spray Away Motion Activated Sprinkler 5266 *| B875770 - GlobalIndustrial.com


Also works great on fruit stealing asshole golfers...


----------



## Missourian

syrenn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not just the poo.... its the pee too.
> 
> That will burn a brown spot on my lawn that lasts for weeks! I yell at the dog owners... they yell back that they pick up the poo...i yell can they pick up the pee?
> 
> I put down caynne pepper now. It seems to work wonders on sniffing dogs.
Click to expand...



Going to use this one.


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive stopped being nice. We tried that for years and it did not work.
> 
> i asked one woman to not allow her dog on my lawn. Her answer was put up a fence.
> 
> another woman was angry that we would say something about not letting their dog on our lawn in front of her child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was her kid shitting on your lawn too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope... just out with the dog and mother. The mother didnt like it that we told her to please keep her dog from shitting on our lawn..
> 
> we said_ shitting_........and "swore" if front of her kid.
> 
> I told her.... if she wants an advanced swearing education for her daughter keep letting her dog on our lawn.
Click to expand...



How old was the child?


----------



## Missourian

hortysir said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cat owners that think it's perfectly fine to let their cat out at night, unsupervised, for 8-10 hours because "it's in their nature".
> 
> Guess what? It's in my dog's nature to run in packs and kill cats. Should I let it do what's in its nature?
> 
> Is it also in a cat's nature to dig in my flower bed to take a shit or to walk all over my car?
Click to expand...








Available at Lowes and Home Depot.

But you might catch something you don't want,  like Pepe Le Pew.


----------



## syrenn

Missourian said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the "condo", I lived in a house that abutted a golf course. The golfers thought it was fun to come and pick my oranges and grapefruits. I did not. My Chihuahua, now totally disgusted from her experience in her former residence,  "the condo", had zero tolerance for self important assholes that wanted to disrupt her life. She would bark and go crazy when they would take the fruits off the trees.
> 
> I asked them not to come on my property, however they considered themselves privileged and trespassed anyway.
> 
> Wouldn't you know that early one summer morning, grass wet from dew was glistening, there was a calm, a sense of serenity then......there was scream that could be heard for from the 1st hole to the 18th. Someone yelled "oh no,  there is dog shit in the cup on the 15th hole."
> 
> My little doggie was once again falsely accused of this heinous act. Upon my refuting such a claim, my pooch went back to ways of enjoying the calm, every once in a while hearing the crack of a club on a ball, but there were no more trespassing golfers stealing fruit. A nice happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pest Control | Animal Control |* Havahart® Spray Away Motion Activated Sprinkler 5266 *| B875770 - GlobalIndustrial.com
> 
> 
> Also works great on fruit stealing asshole golfers...
Click to expand...


damn.... that would work on the jahovas witnesses too!


----------



## Immanuel

This is hilarious. I have to say that I can count the number of times I have seen a dog owner  carrying a bag and cleaning up after it on one hand in my entire lifetime, 52 years, and yet everyone of the dog owners on this thread claim to always clean up after their animals.  

Call me skeptical!

Immie

Ps I would still have three fingers and a thumb left on that hand.


----------



## syrenn

Missourian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not just the poo.... its the pee too.
> 
> That will burn a brown spot on my lawn that lasts for weeks! I yell at the dog owners... they yell back that they pick up the poo...i yell can they pick up the pee?
> 
> I put down caynne pepper now. It seems to work wonders on sniffing dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Going to use this one.
Click to expand...



look for a place that sells it in restaurant size..... I get it in gallon tubs.


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was her kid shitting on your lawn too?
> 
> 
> 
> nope... just out with the dog and mother. The mother didnt like it that we told her to please keep her dog from shitting on our lawn..
> 
> we said_ shitting_........and "swore" if front of her kid.
> 
> I told her.... if she wants an advanced swearing education for her daughter keep letting her dog on our lawn.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How old was the child?
Click to expand...


8-10... not old... but not young either. The thing was.... she left when we yelled at her.... and she came back about 5 minutes later to scream at us for swearing in from of her kid....


----------



## syrenn

Ya know what REALLY pisses me off. I have the nice lawn on the block.... the rest of the block, they could care less about what their grass is like....

the ass hole dog owners don't take their four legged bio hazard producing muts to the dead yards and lawns.... but stop at mine!


----------



## Unkotare

Immanuel said:


> This is hilarious. I have to say that I can count the number of times I have seen a dog owner  carrying a bag and cleaning up after it on one hand in my entire lifetime, .




Sure, but you have to remember that accident at the chemical waste plant that mutated your hands such that you have literally thousands of fingers now. I mean, let's be fair about this...


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> Ya know what REALLY pisses me off. I have the nice lawn on the block.... the rest of the block, they could care less about what their grass is like....
> 
> the ass hole dog owners don't take their four legged bio hazard producing muts to the dead yards and lawns.... but stop at mine!





You know, for a tavern owner, you don't drink nearly enough.


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope... just out with the dog and mother. The mother didnt like it that we told her to please keep her dog from shitting on our lawn..
> 
> we said_ shitting_........and "swore" if front of her kid.
> 
> I told her.... if she wants an advanced swearing education for her daughter keep letting her dog on our lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old was the child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8-10... not old... but not young either. The thing was.... she left when we yelled at her.... and she came back about 5 minutes later to scream at us for swearing in from of her kid....
Click to expand...



To be honest, I can kind of understand that part. You are more than clever enough to get the point across without the swearing. I mean, the kid didn't do anything to you. It would be too hypocritical of me to get similarly worked up, but I can kind of see that point.


----------



## Nosmo King

I have a 13 pound miniature poodle.  Here she is now!






The biggest turd she ever generated was the size of an Italian cigar:






Mostly, she poops Raisinettes.


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old was the child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-10... not old... but not young either. The thing was.... she left when we yelled at her.... and she came back about 5 minutes later to scream at us for swearing in from of her kid....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I can kind of understand that part. You are more than clever enough to get the point across without the swearing. I mean, the kid didn't do anything to you. It would be too hypocritical of me to get similarly worked up, but I can kind of see that point.
Click to expand...


she was lucky i did not unload a string of swearing on her....  saying shitting was the least of he worries.


----------



## hortysir

syrenn said:


> Ya know what REALLY pisses me off. I have the nice lawn on the block.... the rest of the block, they could care less about what their grass is like....
> 
> the ass hole dog owners don't take their four legged bio hazard producing muts to the dead yards and lawns.... but stop at mine!



Maybe it's their 'fertilizer' that keeps your lawn nice


----------



## syrenn

hortysir said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what REALLY pisses me off. I have the nice lawn on the block.... the rest of the block, they could care less about what their grass is like....
> 
> the ass hole dog owners don't take their four legged bio hazard producing muts to the dead yards and lawns.... but stop at mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's their 'fertilizer' that keeps your lawn nice
Click to expand...



nope... i can tell every pee and poo spot... it dies.


----------



## Connery

Missourian said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the "condo", I lived in a house that abutted a golf course. The golfers thought it was fun to come and pick my oranges and grapefruits. I did not. My Chihuahua, now totally disgusted from her experience in her former residence,  "the condo", had zero tolerance for self important assholes that wanted to disrupt her life. She would bark and go crazy when they would take the fruits off the trees.
> 
> I asked them not to come on my property, however they considered themselves privileged and trespassed anyway.
> 
> Wouldn't you know that early one summer morning, grass wet from dew was glistening, there was a calm, a sense of serenity then......there was scream that could be heard for from the 1st hole to the 18th. Someone yelled "oh no,  there is dog shit in the cup on the 15th hole."
> 
> My little doggie was once again falsely accused of this heinous act. Upon my refuting such a claim, my pooch went back to ways of enjoying the calm, every once in a while hearing the crack of a club on a ball, but there were no more trespassing golfers stealing fruit. A nice happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pest Control | Animal Control |* Havahart® Spray Away Motion Activated Sprinkler 5266 *| B875770 - GlobalIndustrial.com
> 
> 
> Also works great on fruit stealing asshole golfers...
Click to expand...


I feel like buying that house back just to install one of these!!!!!


----------



## Wyld Kard

Missourian said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put up a camera.  Find out who is responsible.  Collect the poop in a five gallon bucket.
> 
> When you get a good bit, pour it on their front porch with a note "You left this at my house,  I am cordially returning it...no need to thank me."
Click to expand...


I can agree to that.  After all, the dog is the property of the dog owner and anything that the dog leaves behind in someone else's yard is essentially an extension of that property. 

It's just returning someone else's property, that's all.


----------



## Sunshine

Truthmatters said:


> I would have asked him to stop.
> 
> 
> I would not have thrown it back over.
> 
> 
> The dog deserves a clean yard



And the neighbor's children do not.


----------



## Unkotare

History of Lawns In America


Seems like a lot of bother. Animals, on the other hand, have been shitting and pissing since day one - all without a lot of artificiality and special technology.


----------



## Sunshine

iamwhatiseem said:


> Not near as bad as the idiots who get a dog - tie it up in the backyard...and then only visit it once a day (if lucky) when they fed it...and pretty much ignore it after that.
> I guess they look out their window every once in a while and enjoy seeing an animal being tortured.



I had one that did that in TN.  It barked all day long.  And on Saturday when I could sleep in, the dang thing was barking at the buttcrack of dawn.


----------



## Sunshine

syrenn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not just the poo.... its the pee too.
> 
> That will burn a brown spot on my lawn that lasts for weeks! I yell at the dog owners... they yell back that they pick up the poo...i yell can they pick up the pee?
> 
> I put down caynne pepper now. It seems to work wonders on sniffing dogs.
Click to expand...



If you really want to get fancy, you can get doggie chasers and position them so they will repel the dogs.  They emit a high frequency that no one but the dog can hear.  I have one I used when they start the barking.  I can't hear it, but my cat can and she cuts a trail out of the room when I pick it up.  There is a big white cat here that belongs to a neighbor that stalks my humming birds.  I use it on him too.


----------



## Sunshine

syrenn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where you all live but this is a dog friendly town and I don't know anyone who doesn't have a bunch of bags attached to the dog leash.  They pick it up here and dispose of it.
> 
> If you see this other stuff happening, say something to the offender...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive stopped being nice. We tried that for years and it did not work.
> 
> i asked one woman to not allow her dog on my lawn. Her answer was put up a fence.
> 
> another woman was angry that we would say something about not letting their dog on our lawn in front of her child.
Click to expand...


There are livestock laws dating back to the early days of this country.  In some states if you don't want animals on your land you have to fence them out.  Other states require the animal owners to fence them in.  A lot of communities have 'leash laws' which require dogs to be on a leash at all times.  Knowing which of those apply in your state and your community can be immensely empowering.


----------



## Sunshine

Connery said:


> After the "condo", I lived in a house that abutted a golf course. The golfers thought it was fun to come and pick my oranges and grapefruits. I did not. My Chihuahua, now totally disgusted from her experience in her former residence,  "the condo", had zero tolerance for self important assholes that wanted to disrupt her life. She would bark and go crazy when they would take the fruits off the trees.
> 
> I asked them not to come on my property, however they considered themselves privileged and trespassed anyway.
> 
> Wouldn't you know that early one summer morning, grass wet from dew was glistening, there was a calm, a sense of serenity then......there was scream that could be heard for from the 1st hole to the 18th. Someone yelled "oh no,  there is dog shit in the cup on the 15th hole."
> 
> My little doggie was once again falsely accused of this heinous act. Upon my refuting such a claim, my pooch went back to ways of enjoying the calm, every once in a while hearing the crack of a club on a ball, but there were no more trespassing golfers stealing fruit. A nice happy ending.



How has your dog acquired a reputation for being so seedy?  Did he have a criminal record when you got him?  Had he done time?  In mean, really, what's the problem with such a little dog having such a bad reputation?


----------



## Sunshine

hortysir said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cat owners that think it's perfectly fine to let their cat out at night, unsupervised, for 8-10 hours because "it's in their nature".
> 
> Guess what? It's in my dog's nature to run in packs and kill cats. Should I let it do what's in its nature?
> 
> Is it also in a cat's nature to dig in my flower bed to take a shit or to walk all over my car?
Click to expand...



My cat doesn't go outside.  She is spayed and neutered and lives in the house.  But there are assorted animals that come to the door, other cats, dogs, squirrels, the fox, etc.  That is why I continue to get her a rabies shot.


----------



## Sunshine

Missourian said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the "condo", I lived in a house that abutted a golf course. The golfers thought it was fun to come and pick my oranges and grapefruits. I did not. My Chihuahua, now totally disgusted from her experience in her former residence,  "the condo", had zero tolerance for self important assholes that wanted to disrupt her life. She would bark and go crazy when they would take the fruits off the trees.
> 
> I asked them not to come on my property, however they considered themselves privileged and trespassed anyway.
> 
> Wouldn't you know that early one summer morning, grass wet from dew was glistening, there was a calm, a sense of serenity then......there was scream that could be heard for from the 1st hole to the 18th. Someone yelled "oh no,  there is dog shit in the cup on the 15th hole."
> 
> My little doggie was once again falsely accused of this heinous act. Upon my refuting such a claim, my pooch went back to ways of enjoying the calm, every once in a while hearing the crack of a club on a ball, but there were no more trespassing golfers stealing fruit. A nice happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pest Control | Animal Control |* Havahart® Spray Away Motion Activated Sprinkler 5266 *| B875770 - GlobalIndustrial.com
> 
> 
> Also works great on fruit stealing asshole golfers...
Click to expand...



My asian pears disappear every year.  I used to think it was the deer, now I think it is the meter reader.


----------



## Sunshine

syrenn said:


> Ya know what REALLY pisses me off. I have the nice lawn on the block.... the rest of the block, they could care less about what their grass is like....
> 
> the ass hole dog owners don't take their four legged bio hazard producing muts to the dead yards and lawns.... but stop at mine!



That is where the 'scent' is.  They go back to the same places they have been before, cats do too.


----------



## Wyld Kard

If the dog owner is too lazy to pick up after his/her dog and just doesn't want to deal with it, than teach Rover to clean up after himself.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I have to say a big NO NO NO! to cayenne pepper.  If it gets on a cat's or dog's paws the animal will lick to try and get it off. The heat will then be in its mouth and could get into its eyes.  That is just cruelty and torture to an animal.

We have a problem with feral cats but I would never use cayenne pepper. I like the motion sensor idea and may get one or two of them. Got a new fence which may deter them from coming into the back yard.  Time will tell.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I have these RR tracks by my yard. At least once a week we see a plastic bag with dog poop tied in a nice little knot sitting on the side of the tracks. We always wonder WTF is wrong with someone who go to the trouble of picking it up but won't throw it away in the garbage and instead produces more litter with the plastic bag!! And what's really funny, is someone left a note once for them to knock it off-thereby producing even more litter!! I had a neighbor that would always walk by our house on the way to the park with his dogs and never pick up after them. I picked it up one day, went to his house and put it in his yard until he stopped. Also, put up a fence. LOL


----------



## Connery

Sunshine said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the "condo", I lived in a house that abutted a golf course. The golfers thought it was fun to come and pick my oranges and grapefruits. I did not. My Chihuahua, now totally disgusted from her experience in her former residence,  "the condo", had zero tolerance for self important assholes that wanted to disrupt her life. She would bark and go crazy when they would take the fruits off the trees.
> 
> I asked them not to come on my property, however they considered themselves privileged and trespassed anyway.
> 
> Wouldn't you know that early one summer morning, grass wet from dew was glistening, there was a calm, a sense of serenity then......there was scream that could be heard for from the 1st hole to the 18th. Someone yelled "oh no,  there is dog shit in the cup on the 15th hole."
> 
> My little doggie was once again falsely accused of this heinous act. Upon my refuting such a claim, my pooch went back to ways of enjoying the calm, every once in a while hearing the crack of a club on a ball, but there were no more trespassing golfers stealing fruit. A nice happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has your dog acquired a reputation for being so seedy?  Did he have a criminal record when you got him?  Had he done time?  In mean, really, what's the problem with such a little dog having such a bad reputation?
Click to expand...


The dog was viewed as a lovable cute pooch. There is more to both stories...there is always more to these types of stories. Best way to say it....the dog did not know where the 15th hole was let alone to crap in the cup on the putting green. Nevertheless, there was poo in the cup and when a golfer reached in he wound up with a handful of dog crap...or so the story went... funny thing, my fruit and property were never visited upon again by these fine folks..
.


----------



## Unkotare

Connery said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the "condo", I lived in a house that abutted a golf course. The golfers thought it was fun to come and pick my oranges and grapefruits. I did not. My Chihuahua, now totally disgusted from her experience in her former residence,  "the condo", had zero tolerance for self important assholes that wanted to disrupt her life. She would bark and go crazy when they would take the fruits off the trees.
> 
> I asked them not to come on my property, however they considered themselves privileged and trespassed anyway.
> 
> Wouldn't you know that early one summer morning, grass wet from dew was glistening, there was a calm, a sense of serenity then......there was scream that could be heard for from the 1st hole to the 18th. Someone yelled "oh no,  there is dog shit in the cup on the 15th hole."
> 
> My little doggie was once again falsely accused of this heinous act. Upon my refuting such a claim, my pooch went back to ways of enjoying the calm, every once in a while hearing the crack of a club on a ball, but there were no more trespassing golfers stealing fruit. A nice happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has your dog acquired a reputation for being so seedy?  Did he have a criminal record when you got him?  Had he done time?  In mean, really, what's the problem with such a little dog having such a bad reputation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dog was viewed as a lovable cute pooch. There is more to both stories...there is always more to these types of stories. Best way to say it....the dog did not know where the 15th hole was let alone to crap in the cup on the putting green. Nevertheless, there was poo in the cup and when a golfer reached in he wound up with a handful of dog crap...or so the story went... funny thing, my fruit and property were never visited upon again by these fine folks..
> .
Click to expand...




So, did you crap directly into the cup yourself, or did you save it and then put it in there later?


----------



## Connery

Unkotare said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has your dog acquired a reputation for being so seedy?  Did he have a criminal record when you got him?  Had he done time?  In mean, really, what's the problem with such a little dog having such a bad reputation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog was viewed as a lovable cute pooch. There is more to both stories...there is always more to these types of stories. Best way to say it....the dog did not know where the 15th hole was let alone to crap in the cup on the putting green. Nevertheless, there was poo in the cup and when a golfer reached in he wound up with a handful of dog crap...or so the story went... funny thing, my fruit and property were never visited upon again by these fine folks..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, did you crap directly into the cup yourself, or did you save it and then put it in there later?
Click to expand...


I questioned my dog from morning til night and she never said a peep. Til this day it is a mystery....


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Connery said:


> I lived in a condo some years back and had a Chihuahua. Someone alleged that I had let my little doggie poop on the curbside and did not clean it up. I was levied a fine, so I asked for a "trial" which was within the condo guidelines.
> 
> Come trial time I asked for evidence which that would prove that I allowed this to happen, photos etc. None was offered. It was my turn to convince the condo association I did not do it. I produced a bag of crap and placed on the table for all to see.
> 
> My little girl was acquitted of all charges, but the damage was done, she had emotional scars which never healed from the false arrest, booking and mug shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not actual mugshot)



I walk all five of my dogs at once around the neighborhood.  I always have bags with me, but they never poop on the walks, they prefer to poop at home in their yard, which I clean up every day.

But I have been falsely accused on a couple of occasions.  I guess people see all those dogs and figure I'm the one leaving dog poop all over the neighborhood. : (  In my defense, all I can do is show them my fanny pack full of plastic bags and say that I carry them FOR A REASON.

You're probably wondering why I carry the plastic bags if the dogs don't poop on the walk?  Well, before we walk we have access to a huge fenced area and are able to go there and play off-leash, chase balls and frisbees, etc.  And they sometimes poop in there.  So the plastic bags are for cleaning up in there. : )  I'm extremely conscientios about it!

P.S.  I hate to say it, but your little girl does look kind of guilty!  (JUST KIDDING!)


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Sunshine said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cat owners that think it's perfectly fine to let their cat out at night, unsupervised, for 8-10 hours because "it's in their nature".
> 
> Guess what? It's in my dog's nature to run in packs and kill cats. Should I let it do what's in its nature?
> 
> Is it also in a cat's nature to dig in my flower bed to take a shit or to walk all over my car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My cat doesn't go outside.  She is spayed and neutered and lives in the house.  But there are assorted animals that come to the door, other cats, dogs, squirrels, the fox, etc.  That is why I continue to get her a rabies shot.
Click to expand...


She's spayed AND neutered?  What, was she a  hermaphrodite?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Truthmatters said:


> big deal
> 
> some dog poop.
> 
> 
> I always pick it up even at the dog park.
> 
> I pick up others dog poop at the dog park all the time.
> 
> 
> Be the person you seek to make of others.
> 
> lead by example and stop wallowing in hate



I am the person I seek to make of others.  I pick up my dogs' poop.  That's all I expect them to do.

And I don't hate them for leaving their dog's poop laying around, especially on my property...I just seek revenge. : )  I guess my nickname could be "Karma." : )


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Truthmatters said:


> I would have asked him to stop.
> 
> 
> I would not have thrown it back over.
> 
> 
> The dog deserves a clean yard




Yeah, throwing it back over probably wasn't the best idea.  Collecting a pile of it and putting it on their front porch so they step in it when they come out the door would be a much better idea. : )


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

All one winter I watched my neighbors allow their dog to poop on the corner of my property, outside my fence.  I never said a word.

Then, when spring came and I was doing clean up outside my fence and I just started picking up all that poop and flinging it over on their property.  Without regard to where it landed.  On their porch, on their car, on their lawn chairs.  I didn't care, I didn't aim, I just flung it. They never said a word, either.  What could they say?

And strangely enough, they're friendly with me.  I don't know if they saw me doing it, but I would think they  could tell it was me, I wasn't trying to be sneaky.  I think they knew quite well that they were in the wrong.  They're the kind of people who probably respect me more now...because I didn't take their shit.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

hortysir said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to respect nowadays?  It seems as if alot of dog owners really have no respect when it comes to another persons lawn.  They think that it is perfectly fine if their dog craps anywhere, and just leaves the mess for someone else to deal with it.
> 
> Alot of dog owners want a dog, but don't want to deal with the crap in their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cat owners that think it's perfectly fine to let their cat out at night, unsupervised, for 8-10 hours because "it's in their nature".
> 
> Guess what? It's in my dog's nature to run in packs and kill cats. Should I let it do what's in its nature?
> 
> Is it also in a cat's nature to dig in my flower bed to take a shit or to walk all over my car?
Click to expand...


I actually keep my cats confined on my property.  I have a six-foot fence with barb arms pointing inward at a 45 degree angle.  Then I have plastic netting hanging over the barb arms.  The cats will run up the fence, but when they see that netting they turn around and come back down.  Never had one escape over that fence.  They don't even try anymore.

So they get to be outdoors, but they're kept safe at the same time and don't bother the neighbors!

It actually looks pretty good, too.  I have black chain link fencing with black barb arms and black netting.  It actually all blends in quite well with the tree.  Oh, the trees...I also wrapped copper flashing around all my tree trunks at a point about six feet up the trunks...It is slippery, so the cats will not go past that and escape by jumping over the fence from a tree. : )


----------



## Connery

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in a condo some years back and had a Chihuahua. Someone alleged that I had let my little doggie poop on the curbside and did not clean it up. I was levied a fine, so I asked for a "trial" which was within the condo guidelines.
> 
> Come trial time I asked for evidence which that would prove that I allowed this to happen, photos etc. None was offered. It was my turn to convince the condo association I did not do it. I produced a bag of crap and placed on the table for all to see.
> 
> My little girl was acquitted of all charges, but the damage was done, she had emotional scars which never healed from the false arrest, booking and mug shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not actual mugshot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I walk all five of my dogs at once around the neighborhood.  I always have bags with me, but they never poop on the walks, they prefer to poop at home in their yard, which I clean up every day.
> 
> But I have been falsely accused on a couple of occasions.  I guess people see all those dogs and figure I'm the one leaving dog poop all over the neighborhood. : (  In my defense, all I can do is show them my fanny pack full of plastic bags and say that I carry them FOR A REASON.
> 
> You're probably wondering why I carry the plastic bags if the dogs don't poop on the walk?  Well, before we walk we have access to a huge fenced area and are able to go there and play off-leash, chase balls and frisbees, etc.  And they sometimes poop in there.  So the plastic bags are for cleaning up in there. : )  I'm extremely conscientios about it!
> 
> P.S.  I hate to say it, but your little girl does look kind of guilty!  (JUST KIDDING!)
Click to expand...


She was a savage beast...


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Connery said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in a condo some years back and had a Chihuahua. Someone alleged that I had let my little doggie poop on the curbside and did not clean it up. I was levied a fine, so I asked for a "trial" which was within the condo guidelines.
> 
> Come trial time I asked for evidence which that would prove that I allowed this to happen, photos etc. None was offered. It was my turn to convince the condo association I did not do it. I produced a bag of crap and placed on the table for all to see.
> 
> My little girl was acquitted of all charges, but the damage was done, she had emotional scars which never healed from the false arrest, booking and mug shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not actual mugshot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I walk all five of my dogs at once around the neighborhood.  I always have bags with me, but they never poop on the walks, they prefer to poop at home in their yard, which I clean up every day.
> 
> But I have been falsely accused on a couple of occasions.  I guess people see all those dogs and figure I'm the one leaving dog poop all over the neighborhood. : (  In my defense, all I can do is show them my fanny pack full of plastic bags and say that I carry them FOR A REASON.
> 
> You're probably wondering why I carry the plastic bags if the dogs don't poop on the walk?  Well, before we walk we have access to a huge fenced area and are able to go there and play off-leash, chase balls and frisbees, etc.  And they sometimes poop in there.  So the plastic bags are for cleaning up in there. : )  I'm extremely conscientios about it!
> 
> P.S.  I hate to say it, but your little girl does look kind of guilty!  (JUST KIDDING!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a savage beast...
Click to expand...


I believe that!  I have two dobermans, a Chinese sharpei, a miniature pinscher mix and a miniature pinscher.  The smallest one of all, the miniature pinscher, is the fiercest one of all. : )


----------

